# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Manager, Production Shop and Exhibit Maintenance- Liberty Science Center, Jersey City

## erika.katayama

Manager, Production Shop and Exhibit Maintenance

Company Name:
Liberty Science Center

Job Function:
Exhibitions

Entry Level:
No

Location(s):
																																																																																																																																																																																					Jersey City, New Jersey, 07305, United States


Posted:
August 8, 2013

Job Type:
Full-time

Job Duration:
Indefinite

Min Education:
BA/BS/Undergraduate

Min Experience:
5-7 Years

Required Travel:
0-10%




Company:
Liberty Science Center

view full company profile





*APPLY FOR THIS JOB*Nat'e' Hayes

nhayes@lsc.org

http://www.total-aps.com/kiosks/sear....1376059577429






 





*Job Description*Liberty Science Center (LSC) is a major not-for-profit science center devoted to STEM (science, technology, engineering, mathematics) education.  The Centers mission is to educate and inspire interest in the sciences and encourage students to consider careers in science fields. 
            Approximately 600,000 guests visit LSC annually, including some 210,000 students and teachers.  Of those, approximately 40% are low-income, underserved youth, their families and their teachers.
            LSC is housed in a dramatic 300,000-square foot facility near the Statue of Liberty on the Jersey City bank of the Hudson River in Liberty State Park, NJ.  It offers eight major exhibition galleries, Live Science programs, three theaters including the nations largest IMAX® Dome Theater, and a full service café and retail store.  Special weekend and holiday programming incorporates a wide variety of exciting experiences including meeting visiting scientists, trying out new technology, and even seeing science-related character appearances. 
            Educators and students from across the New Jersey-New York City area are a special focus. Teachers can improve their science pedagogy or sign students up for award-winning onsite and offsite education programs.  These include classes for scientists ages 2-5, focused K-12 field trips, hands-on lab workshops, and electronic videoconferencing that ushers students into science-rich settings in real time such as surgical suites and the control room of a nuclear fusion research center.




Position Overview: 
The Manager, Production Shop and Exhibit Maintenance is responsible for the maintenance repair and upkeep of all exhibit components and environments within Liberty Science Centers exhibition program offerings. This position is responsible for directing and coordinating the exhibit maintenance technicians, shop staff and, when appropriate, other staff in the preventive maintenance, repair, and refurbishment of all exhibits and exhibit components as well as managing occasional in-house fabrication projects. 




*Job Requirements*Major Tasks & Responsibilities: 
Manage all of the work of the Exhibits Maintenance and Production Shop teams to insure that that work is consistently of the highest possible quality. 
 Insure that the physical environment of the maintenance and production shop, and all maintenance practices and processes are safe, productive, efficient, and of the highest possible quality. 
 Schedule and manage all maintenance and production activity to insure the highest possible level of effectiveness and efficiency. 
 Schedule exhibit maintenance technicians to ensure that exhibit maintenance support is adequately staffed for daily operations and special events, 
 Determine the short- and long-term exhibit maintenance needs of the museum, and establish a plan of work to address those needs. 
 Establish and maintain standard operating procedures and logs for routine and preventive maintenance of all exhibit components 
 Provide for the cleaning of exhibit components required beyond regular day-to-day cleaning, 
 Act as the liaison between the Shop and Exhibit Maintenance areas and the Exhibit Design, IT, Experience Integration, and Engineering Departments. 
 Manage and supervise all Shop and Exhibits Maintenance employees. 
 Work with all appropriate staff to provide a safe environment for visitors: 
 Provide guidance and advice to external Project Production Managers, Prototypers, and Fabricators to help to ensure that all of the work of the Exhibition Department is done to the highest possible standards of safety, efficiency, and reliability. 
 Manage the operating budget of the Shop and Exhibits Maintenance areas to ensure that fiscal targets are attained. 
 Prepare a monthly report on the maintenance status of all museum exhibits. Distribute to the Exhibitions and Operations Lead and Steering members. 

Other Tasks: 
 Other duties and responsibilities as assigned. 

Education: College degree or trade qualifications in construction, engineering, IT or other appropriate technical discipline. 

Experience / Qualifications: A minimum of 8 years experience in construction and exhibition maintenance or a minimum of 5 years in a management position. Proven record of strong project management skills including budget preparation and staff management. Excellent organizational, interpersonal, written and oral communication skills. Prior experience working with safety issues and programs; knowledge of OSHA regulations. Must possess computer skills and be able to operate and program computerized exhibition systems. 
Preferred: experience in creating/maintaining large exhibitions, strong contacts in the exhibition industry, and understanding of electronics and construction materials, drawings, costs and maintenance standards. 

 Availability: Must be flexible with hours, including evenings and weekends, and to respond to special needs on short notice
Please apply online at http://www.total-aps.com/kiosks/jobd...1375969171385&

----------

